# Gaggia Classic < 12 months on - boiling sound like kettle



## alexellis2 (Aug 27, 2013)

I descaled my Gaggia Classic after a flow problem I had and cleaned the inside of the head. Help/advice from the forum really helped - thanks.

I have now come to use the machine after about 2 months of it sitting empty - I flushed some water through and now every time I turn it on I hear a boiling sound like a kettle but not as loud. It still makes a decent coffee with crema, but the noise does not subside and I can hear it the whole time it's powered up.

I understand there is effectively a 'mini kettle' inside the machine, but this is a new noise and was completely silent before. This is happening after

Thanks in advance,

Alex


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Does the thermostat light go out when the machine gets to operating temp?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Drop gaggiamanualservice a PM.

Does sound like its boiling, which it shouldn't do...


----------

